# I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop!



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop! I got AC in my shop!

Nyah, nyah, ne, nan nyah!

(Sorry, just had to brag.)


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

you know the story, Mark.
show us photos or all we know is you opened a window LOL.

it won't be long before that AC will be struggling to keep you cool.
congrats !!

.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Dammit! Now I'm gonna have to put my leg on and take a pic of that little window shaker. LOL

Near Ft Myers, Fl here - plenty of heat already and just getting started.

Next: Garage door insulation!


----------



## xeddog (Mar 2, 2010)

I have two AC's. 110V and 220V AC.

Wayne


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Nothing like being comfortable in the shop. I have a steady temperature year around. One advantage to central air and a basement shop. Even with air filtration in the shop, I've scheduled Stanley Steamer to come out next month to do duct work cleaning. This will be the second time in three years.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I built a box to put a set of MERV 11 filters in front of the intake. Otherwise, it will load up real fast!

Running a "split system" Works great all year.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

Better add some additional filters in front of the unit or you will quickly clog up the cooling fins with wood dust. Once it get in to the deep fins it is just about impossible to get out. I use a two cut to fit 1" filters in front (held in place with wire across them from to to bottom) with the manufactures filter still in place. I can then just vacuum out the cut to fit filters and wash out the factory filter. Unit has been running fine for about 15 years but is on it's last leg - rust on steel parts and aluminum fins are breaking down. Not a bad run for a 5000BTU unit.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I was thinking about going to pickup my AC today but you beat me to it! I hate the heat and dust is bad enough without a fan blowing it around. Maybe I should insulate the roof first though.


----------



## klassenl (Feb 13, 2011)

That's how I felt when I put heat in my garage.


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Just insulated the garage door. Cost me $80 for four 4×8 x 2" foam panels. Very thinly foil skinned on the front side and an equally thin film logo printed back.

Cut the foil side first, snap, fold, and cut the back film.

I cut a partial row off the short side of a sheet. Eack 4' wide piece is cut to length to fill two adjacent spaces in the door. The lengths are cut by placing the factory edge to the left of the space with the film up. Scoring the film with a line by eye about 1/2" in from the right end. Recutting deeply makes the piece easy to snap and fold. Then cutting the back film is simple as long as your blade is sharp.

The support grid for the 16' x 8' (two car) door is in the center of each of the four horizontal panels forming the roll up door. The insulation panels were inserted foil side out behind the horizontal stiffeners and are held firmly in place without tape or glue.

Use a knife with a blade long enough to go completely thru the foam for trimming panels that were cut oversize and got stuck. (DAMHIKT)

Precision, although generally desired, is not needed here. Better to cut 2" undersize than 1/2" oversize.

The project was easy, took the hump with the *stump* about two hours, needed only a rule, knife and straight edge to install. Oh yes, a stepstool is needed to get the top row installed.

The cutting, installing, and trimming makes a *lot* of styrofoam mess. It looked like someone had tried to murder a beanbag chair afterwards. The static on the styrofoam beads makes them cling and a chore to clean, but an air hose helps.

I ran the door down, kicked on the window shaker and was down what felt like 10° in an hour. SUCCESS!

One side benefit is that the shop is now a *lot* quieter with the door up or down. With the door down street noise is essentially eliminated in both directions.

Here in Florida this is going to really help the shop this summer.

I'll post a couple of pics mañana.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

Mine is on the workbench. I need to cut a hole in the wall today.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey CONGRATS!

I know the feeling, as I didn't add AC to the shop for ~12+yr here in south Texas. Finally, in 2017 I managed to afford to get a 20-SEER Mini-split H/AC heat pump and never looked back. Wow, what a difference. Enjoy your "NEW" lifestyle…


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

Mike, looks like a good idea to get that unit up off the ground, away from grass clippings etc. How is your electric bill? Does not look like a DIY project?


----------



## SATXmarine1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't wait for 2021, last daughter off to college and upgrading the shop to heat and AC.. I am envious of y'all.


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

I've had air sinse 1999. Nothing better than an acclimated shop when building furniture. Rain, sleet or snow the furniture man delivers…..

For a few dollars more a month…


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I sure hope it wasn't made by LG

Fire Hazard Prompts Air Conditioner Recall

https://thomasjhenrylaw.com/blog/product-liability/fire-hazard-prompts-air-conditioner-recall/


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Congrats on the AC. I'm not in FL but here in MO the weather can never make up its mind. Could be beautiful enough to open the garage door in the morning and by mid day its 97 with 60% humidity. We've had stretches with highs in the mid 90s and overnight lows still in the mid 80s. I'm afraid without AC the garage is going to turn into a sweat lodge. I did insulate the big double door this winter as well as build insulated shutters for the side window. The few days it dropped to single digits this winter the shop stayed around 40 without the heater running.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

CONGRADS

Mine is just a window unit, but what a difference it can make.












> you know the story, Mark.
> show us photos or all we know is you opened a window LOL.
> 
> it won t be long before that AC will be struggling to keep you cool.
> ...


----------



## 987Ron (Apr 9, 2020)

Lived in Florida for 35 yrs with no heat (not needed) or ac in the garage/shop. Retired and moved to south Georgia, no way was this old man going without comfort. The builder had some of the AC/heat units like the ones in the older Holiday Inns. Under the front window as I recall. Cost me $350 as he wanted to get rid of them. A bargain even 12 years ago. Installed one in the shop when the house was built. Never regretted it. Works great. The shop is fully insulated, with outside being brick. One can run up the electric bill a bit but fully worth it. Insulated the single overhead garage door with 2' foam. Foam does cut easy. I used the bandsaw. Lots of foam particles to sweep up. Neighbor used an electric carving knife to cut some foam.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Each to their own. I find air conditioners a waste of money.

Picture taken from my back deck 5/25/2020

Yep, that's new snow.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I got the roof insulated so now the window unit has a fighting chance to keep up.


----------



## farmfromkansas (Jun 16, 2019)

When I got a new AC for the house, put the old one on the shop. A new one would be a lot better, keep reading about these mini split systems, say they run Cheap!


----------



## ac0rn (Jan 31, 2020)

Well by golly, at this edge of the earth, most mornings we need to turn on the heat. Our summer high temp is 71, and that lasts for about a week.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Wimp….......................

Hold on a minute while I wipe the sweat out of my eyes.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> Mike, looks like a good idea to get that unit up off the ground, away from grass clippings etc. How is your electric bill? Does not look like a DIY project?
> 
> - farmfromkansas


Actually, we really didn't notice any sizable difference in our bills, averaged out over the year. I am just glad that I can at least get a full AM +half-day of very cool temps while in the shop during the Summer. ;-)


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I get an AC (10000 btu) this week from my neighbor. He just built a new home and doesn't need the window unit anymore. He wished he had it in his new house they didn't put freon in his new air conditioner. In the eighties last week he was upset with the builder.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a split system in by shop. Found out real quick how the fine dust will completely clog the evaporator, so I built a frame for a pair of MERV 13 filters to enclose the intake.

I have both a DC with canister and a air recurculator with HEPA filters. Still, enough is around.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I have a split system in by shop. Found out real quick how the fine dust will completely clog the evaporator, so I built a frame for a pair of MERV 13 filters to enclose the intake.

I have both a DC with canister and a air recurculator with HEPA filters. Still, enough is around.

Not sure how cheap it is as my shop in pretty big having both my wood shop and my Triumph, but really amazed it can heat when it is zero as well as sool. Very impressed. It is a Mitsubishi. THey use he newer coolants.


----------



## RCCinNC (Jul 4, 2017)

Deleted post, question answered already….


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I am going ask my neighbor for the AC unit today. It's 88degrees this afternoon garage is warming up fast.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

One of the advantages of having a basement in a home is the air conditioned cold air in a home sinks to the lowest point giving you an air conditioned shop. And no problems with rust with a little help from an occasional spray with WD-40.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> I have a split system in by shop. Found out real quick how the fine dust will completely clog the evaporator, so I built a frame for a pair of MERV 13 filters to enclose the intake.
> 
> I have both a DC with canister and a air recurculator with HEPA filters. Still, enough is around.
> 
> ...


I agree on the dust. That is why I also built two DIY air filtration units using old squirrel fans and FPR 2, 5, 7, 10 filters in in each unit, to compliment my Wynn HFDC . https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/241361


----------

